# black tar like diarrhoea.......



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

hi all

not a great post for first thing...... 

so dogs are fed raw, have done for 5ish weeks. got up this morning and 2 of my dogs are covered in black tar like poo!!  they are both crated together so im not sure which one it was. all are wormed reg, and have been fine with the raw so far, this is the first time they have reacted to anything. nothing new has been added. both acting normally.

what do i do??? 

xx


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

You take both dogs to the vets ASAP.

Black feces can be a sign of internal bleeding.

You should be treating this situation as an emergency.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

If your feeding raw, have they had any liver in the last 24 hrs?
Black faeces can indicate an intestinal bleed higher up in the gastric system.
But it can be a result of a recent meal.
I would suspect dietry indiscretion as they are both lively and active.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

I was going to say had they had liver. Poppy's poos are like that when liver has been part of her meal, usually multicoloured as she never has a meal solely of liver, it's about half and half.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

gesic said:


> If your feeding raw, have they had any liver in the last 24 hrs?
> Black faeces can indicate an intestinal bleed higher up in the gastric system.
> But it can be a result of a recent meal.
> I would suspect dietry indiscretion as they are both lively and active.


Yes, liver can make their poo black, but I wouldn't risk it. Take a sample to the vet along with both dogs.

Joshua was still lively and active when he first started pooing black tar, but it was internal bleeding.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Linden_Tree said:


> You take both dogs to the vets ASAP.
> 
> Black feces can be a sign of internal bleeding.
> 
> You should be treating this situation as an emergency.


Have spoke to the vet and have got to take a sample in.



gesic said:


> If your feeding raw, have they had any liver in the last 24 hrs?
> Black faeces can indicate an intestinal bleed higher up in the gastric system.
> But it can be a result of a recent meal.
> I would suspect dietry indiscretion as they are both lively and active.


no liver in past 24hrs, but have been having a lot of red meat due to not being able to get hold of a lot chicken tripe etc. last night they had minced heart and beef. the night before they had minced heart and beef with some liver. i think i need to feed more bone!!??



DirtyGertie said:


> I was going to say had they had liver. Poppy's poos are like that when liver has been part of her meal, usually multicoloured as she never has a meal solely of liver, it's about half and half.





newfiesmum said:


> Yes, liver can make their poo black, but I wouldn't risk it. Take a sample to the vet along with both dogs.
> 
> Joshua was still lively and active when he first started pooing black tar, but it was internal bleeding.


what can be the cause of internal bleeding?


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Minced heart would do it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kiara said:


> hi all
> 
> not a great post for first thing......
> 
> ...


Could be something he has eaten or is in the diet, but sometimes whats described as black tarry poos can also be a sign of bleeding further up the digestive tract. Personally I wouldnt want to take a chance, I would contact your vet and see what they say, but certainly wouldnt hurt taking a sample in to find out if there is blood in it. Meanwhile just keep an eye out for signs of illness and also check gums to make sure that they are a nice pink healthy colour and not pale or especially whitish, that can be a sign of aneamia or bleeding too.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I agree heart and liver (anything with higher iron content tbh) will turn poo black and tarry looking if they had a lot.

The only other cause is an old bleed in the intestinal tract higher up and that would need to be investigated as to where the original bled site was, but if poo is back to normal colour by the next day think you can safely say its from iron.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine sometimes get this when they have eaten their liver meal if they havent had bone for a while.


----------



## whitefire (Jun 15, 2012)

if this is the first black poo i would say it's something they have eaten, if it persists for more than a day or 2 and the dog's behaviour changes, lethargic and lack of motivation or want to eat or drink, then it would warrant a vet visit. not after the 1 black poo.

i feed raw and have now done for about 7 months, in the beginning when we started we would have a black tarry smelly sticky poo every about 2-3 weeks but it would be a day (3-4 poos) and then back to normal but once when my pup turned limp i took him to the vet, he was still eating but turned a weird colour and seemed limp. 

since upping the bone content the poos are fine, however this month he is having more liver than normal so the poo every now and then is black.

in my arsenal of my colitis first aid kit i have prokolin+ 60ml and also Slippery Elm bark powered (which i prefer because it's natural).

i would recommend a bland diet of boiled chicken (no bone no skin no salt - just plain boiled chicken - make sure it's not pink anywhere in the chicken) with mashed potato or dry dry dry dry scrambled egg for a few meals to firm up the poo. feed little and often and i emphasis little and often.

monitor the dogs on the bland diet and their energy levels, then assess if a vet visit is needed.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I wouldn't panic TBH, black poo is always present after mine have had raw liver, it's well known to give them the runs too if they've had too much.

A good way of telling if it's blood and it's a bit yucky is to get a piece of white toilet tissue or kitchen roll, damp it slightly and place the poo on it. If it's blood the paper will turn pink, if it's poo it will go brown. Easy Peesy! 

Once the liver has gone through the system the poo will be normal again. Hope they're better soon. :


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

forgot to update this before.

but sample had no blood found by vet and dog is now fine after feeding more bone. x


----------

